# can you use epoxy filler and then fiberglass over it?



## saurav16 (Mar 22, 2007)

I ground out a crack in my rudder too deep. Since it is on the knife edge of the rudder there is no room to make it wider (1:12 ratio) that west system recommends to patch it. Can I use interlux watertite epoxy filler to fill in the ground out area? Once I do that will the epoxy filler accept west system epoxy so that I can glass the repair? Thanks!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes, you can glass over epoxy. Just be sure to wash/scrub the amine blush off the epoxied area if it isn't a blushless epoxy. Never used Interlux's epoxy, so can't say if it blushes or not. To scrub/wash amine blush off...wet with water, scrub with scotchbrite pad, rinse thoroughly.


----------



## Rockter (Sep 11, 2006)

Yes, as long as you glass over it with epoxy resin too. 
Do not use polyester resin when you glass over the epoxy.... it does not work, I am told.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You can use any true epoxy thickened with something that doesn't soak up water and fill a cavity and it will be water tight and any other true epoxy (or the same one) will adhere glass over it fine. You don't have to use a thickener at all if you can orient the cavity so that epoxy doesn't run out if it isn't thickened. Just don't use quick cure for filling cavities because it heats up too much. Rockter is correct - polyester doesn't stick to anything you want it to...


----------



## saurav16 (Mar 22, 2007)

I used 206 hardener and colidial silica to thicken the epoxy to mayo consistancy and put it in the cavity. I have to sand that to shape and glass over for structural fix.


----------

